# Photograph of the Month ID



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

Would someone be so kind as to tell me what this frog is?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

That's a standard D. Lamasi. Georgous frog that is also pretty difficult to keep.
Here's the caresheet on them: http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=19813


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

Thank You!


----------

